# AB 390 gets enough signatures for a vote!



## Sure Shot (Dec 15, 2009)

*I took this directly from Norml's front page this morning.

Breaking News*: NORML has just learned that the TaxCannabis2010 initiative in California has gathered more than enough signatures to qualify for the 2010 ballot and the announcement of such is imminent (like, _this_ week!).



Whoever said progress was a slow process?


----------



## tical916 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> *I took this directly from Norml's front page this morning.
> 
> Breaking News*: NORML has just learned that the TaxCannabis2010 initiative in California has gathered more than enough signatures to qualify for the 2010 ballot and the announcement of such is imminent (like, _this_ week!).
> 
> ...


Things are started to get moving in this country. Best of luck to you all in Cali.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 15, 2009)

it is pretty cool, but it has a 1oz limit on possession.. small garden area.. the senate Ammiano bill is more free - really legalize like alcohol..!!


----------



## junction (Dec 16, 2009)

Come on California! Only a matter of time now. Glad I live on the west coast


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 16, 2009)

We have similar legislation in Oregon that will be voted on soon.
Initiative 28 will create a controlled system of licensed producers and dispensaries. Dispensaries will have to be Oregon nonprofits, pay a $2,000 license fee and pay a 10 percent tax on gross sales. They also will have to follow Department of Human Services regulations regarding record keeping, security, zoning and other issues. Producers will have to pay a $1,000 license fee and pay the 10 percent tax. Any registered patient will be able to shop at any dispensary and dispensaries will be able to purchase their supplies from any licensed producer. All producers and dispensary employees will have to pass criminal background checks. All activities will be subject to health department regulation and inspections.

I don't like some aspects of it, non-profit my ass, but oh well.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 16, 2009)

hmm - i was confused for a second - this is *NOT AB390 *- take that into consideration!!


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 21, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> We have similar legislation in Oregon that will be voted on soon.
> Initiative 28 will create a controlled system of licensed producers and dispensaries. Dispensaries will have to be Oregon nonprofits, pay a $2,000 license fee and pay a 10 percent tax on gross sales. They also will have to follow Department of Human Services regulations regarding record keeping, security, zoning and other issues. Producers will have to pay a $1,000 license fee and pay the 10 percent tax. Any registered patient will be able to shop at any dispensary and dispensaries will be able to purchase their supplies from any licensed producer. All producers and dispensary employees will have to pass criminal background checks. All activities will be subject to health department regulation and inspections.
> 
> I don't like some aspects of it, non-profit my ass, but oh well.


and this will suk for mmj pateints who grow their own and enjoy and now we might not beable to grow cuz all the money we have to fork out to the gov, and having to buy from a dispeneri is a rip they never have good deals, i say this vote sux i would like it to be completey legal though that would be cool


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2009)

mcpurple said:


> and this will suk for mmj pateints who grow their own and enjoy and now we might not beable to grow cuz all the money we have to fork out to the gov, and having to buy from a dispeneri is a rip they never have good deals, i say this vote sux i would like it to be completey legal though that would be cool



No actually if you grow there's no taxes just if you sell. Furthermore taxes paid in PAY for the medicine people need that can't afford it, free if you are low income enough. There's good in with the bad but I think this bill is mostly good, the way it is sucks for many people now and nothing in the bill takes anything away from anyone.(keep in mind people I'm not talking about sb390, replying to the oregon thing)
.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 21, 2009)

ok i didnt know that i thought the gov asignd growers and patients could only buy from dispenseries, all i want to do is still beable to grow my own


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 7, 2010)

California Assembly Bill 390 Is a Horrible, Detrimental piece of finely woven illusions and Outright Oppression imposing, Human Rights Destroying, manipulative piece of wanna be legislature

VOTE NO on CA AB 390!!!!!

I couldn't voice it loud and clear enough......... we should all pray such flagrant rhetoric is not allowed to dictate and destroy our GOD GIVEN freedoms!


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 7, 2010)

God given freedoms?
That's an oxymoron if I ever seen 1.

Ab 390 is a lot better then what we have right now, no?

Progress happens 1 step at a time. And this is far from a step backwards.
Could you please explain how and why you think differently?


----------



## ford442 (Jan 7, 2010)

yes - please explain - do you think the voter initiatives offer a better solution? if so, why? (show your work)

i read pretty much the entire bill - AB390 is not that long - it basically removes the ancient prohibition laws and sets a few guidelines on education and taxation..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 9, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> God given freedoms?
> That's an oxymoron if I ever seen 1.
> 
> Ab 390 is a lot better then what we have right now, no?
> ...


How so is that an oxymoron? 

Its a lot better than what? the freedoms that we exercise now?

passing AB 390 would be 100 steps backwards and in the wrong direction.

I am guessing that you know very little about the economics or lobbying involved in this bill.

It is what is commonly referred to as "Taxation without representation"



ford442 said:


> yes - please explain - do you think the voter initiatives offer a better solution? if so, why? (show your work)
> 
> i read pretty much the entire bill - AB390 is not that long - it basically removes the ancient prohibition laws and sets a few guidelines on education and taxation..


I think a voter initiative would be better than AB 390.

"(show your work)" < wtf are you talking about?

"*i read pretty much the entire bill - AB390 is not that long - it basically removes the ancient prohibition laws and sets a few guidelines on education and taxation..*"

You must be one of the benefactors then.

Cannabis is NOT prohibited in the US, not Federally and not on state levels. Cannabis is classified and regulated in (not!) accordance with CSA 1970.

God damn people need to learn to read and understand what they read!

*CSA 1969-1970 READ IT

Single Convention READ IT
*
*Constitution of US READ IT

Constitution of Ca READ IT
*
*Proposition 215 READ IT

*

Saying that AB would actively remove any prohibition what so ever is a bold faced lie! It says Right in AB 390 what its contingencies are! Federal legalization is one of them! 

"Education" - Yes I am sure we all want to be educated by private corporations.... LOL.... Education we would have to PAY for out of pocket anyways, despite the institutions benefactor status!"

Sets a few guidelines on Taxation......

BS..... bullshit bullshit bullshit!

they want to sit big brothers dick right in your mouth and let the cum rain out!

I bet you skimmed through it.

I bet you have never owned a small business. 

What AB 390 does do, and quite effectively, is makes it almost impossible to grow your own medicine, and completely impossible to provide free medication to needy patients. AB 390 is a piece of legislature designed to get cannabis on a commercial industry level of taxation in the state. the SBOE takes their cut, and the benefactors the rest. Benefactors being pre determined is a HUGE red flag.

If you live in California. I strongly suggest you read AB 390 in its entirety, read it slowly, and put yourself in the growers shoes, the patients shoes, and the Benefactors shoes..... then ask yourself who the Benefactors are, and what shoes you would want to be in.

You won't be able to understand what the ramifications of the bill are unless you have a good understanding of the California legislature, lobbyist organizations, economy, distribution processes, current laws and practices, and the growers and patients perspectives that live here.

AB 390 is designed to eliminate small grow op prospects, it is designed to set up a market for corporate distribution and regulations.

Anyone remember what happened to the tobacco industry in the US back just after Slavory? that battle the South did win, and it is a little known part of America's sad sad history.

Our country started shining as a star..... and has progressively degraded itself through the greed and arrogance of its constituents and wealthy benefactors to the point that Slavery Has become the unannounced disposition of the everyday american in this Country.

"I guess its hard to swallow the truth, Like a bulimic. Its a dirty game, and no ones willing to clean it."

"Capitalism and democracy are not synonymous."

"You swallow propaganda like a birth control pill, Selling your soul to the eye on the back of the dollar bill."

"Read nigga, Read."

[youtube]9Y4r3aFMxdU[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 9, 2010)

*Yeah its not long at all (LOL)..... READ IT:*

BILL NUMBER: AB 390	INTRODUCED
BILL TEXT


INTRODUCED BY Assembly Member Ammiano

FEBRUARY 23, 2009

An act to add Section 22394.1 to, and to add Chapter 14.5
(commencing with Section 25400) to Division 9 of, the Business and
Professions Code, to amend Section 68152 of the Government Code, to
amend Sections 11014.5, 11054, 11357, 11364.5, 11370, 11470, 11479,
11488, 11532, 11703, and 11705 of, to add Division 10.3 (commencing
with Section 11720) to, and to repeal Sections 11358, 11359, 11360,
11361, and 11485 of, the Health and Safety Code, to add Part 14.6
(commencing with Section 34001) to Division 2 of the Revenue and
Taxation Code, to amend Sections 23222 and 40000.15 of the Vehicle
Code, and to amend Section 18901.3 of the Welfare and Institutions
Code, relating to marijuana.



LEGISLATIVE COUNSEL'S DIGEST


AB 390, as introduced, Ammiano. Marijuana Control, Regulation, and
Education Act.
Existing state law provides that every person who possesses,
sells, transports, or cultivates marijuana, concentrated cannabis, or
derivatives of marijuana, except as authorized by law, is guilty of
one or more crimes.
This bill would remove marijuana and its derivatives from existing
statutes defining and regulating controlled substances. It would
instead legalize the possession, sale, cultivation, and other conduct
relating to marijuana and its derivatives by persons 21 years of age
and older, except as specified. It would set up a wholesale and
retail marijuana sales regulation program, including special fees to
fund drug abuse prevention programs, as specified, to commence after
regulations concerning the program have been issued, and federal law
permits possession and sale consistent with the program. It would ban
local and state assistance in enforcing inconsistent federal and
other laws relating to marijuana, and would provide specified
infraction penalties for violations of these new marijuana laws and
regulations, as specified. It would make other conforming changes.
By creating various infractions for violations of regulations and
laws created by this act, this bill would impose a state-mandated
local program.
The California Constitution requires the state to reimburse local
agencies and school districts for certain costs mandated by the
state. Statutory provisions establish procedures for making that
reimbursement.
This bill would provide that no reimbursement is required by this
act for a specified reason.
Vote: majority. Appropriation: no. Fiscal committee: yes.
State-mandated local program: yes.


THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA DO ENACT AS FOLLOWS:

SECTION 1. It is the intent of the Legislature in enacting this,
the Marijuana Control, Regulation, and Education Act, to do all of
the following:
(a) To legalize marijuana and its derivatives.
(b) To remove all existing civil and criminal penalties for adults
21 years of age or older who cultivate, possess, transport, sell, or
use marijuana, without impacting existing laws proscribing dangerous
activities while under the influence of marijuana, or certain
conduct that exposes younger persons to marijuana.
(c) To ensure that the proper regulatory apparatus for marijuana
sale and cultivation is ready when permitted by the federal
government.
(d) To raise funds and to discourage substance abuse by the
imposition of a substantial fee on the legal sale of marijuana, the
proceeds of which will support drug education and awareness.
(e) To impose a set of regulations and laws concerning marijuana
comparable to those imposed on alcohol.
(f) To impose substantial fines for violations of the
noncommercial regulations and laws concerning marijuana, which will
be applicable until and after commercial marijuana is available by
virtue of future changes in federal law.
(g) To prevent state and local agencies from supporting any
prosecution for federal or other crimes relating to marijuana that
are inconsistent with those provided in this bill.
(h) To exclude from the fees and regulations imposed by this act
marijuana that is for uses other than smoking or ingestion, and to
exclude medicinal marijuana from fees under these provisions.
(i) To encourage the federal government to reconsider its policies
concerning marijuana, and to change its laws accordingly.
SEC. 2. Section 23394.1 is added to the Business and Professions
Code, to read:
23394.1. An off-sale general license, as provided for in Section
23394, also authorizes the sale, to consumers only and not for
resale, of marijuana, concentrated cannabis, or any of its
derivatives pursuant to the provisions of Chapter 14.5 (commencing
with Section 25400) of this division.
SEC. 3. Chapter 14.5 (commencing with Section 25400) is added to
Division 9 of the Business and Professions Code, to read:
CHAPTER 14.5. COMMERCIAL MARIJUANA PRODUCTION AND SALE


25400. For purposes of this chapter, "marijuana" means all parts
of the plant Cannabis sativa L., whether growing or not; the seeds
thereof; the resin extracted from any part of the plant; concentrated
cannabis; and every compound, manufacture, salt, derivative,
mixture, or preparation of the plant, its seeds or resin. It does not
include the mature stalks of the plant, fiber produced from the
stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant, any other
compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of
the mature stalks (except the resin extracted therefrom), fiber, oil,
or cake, or the sterilized seed of the plant that is incapable of
germination.
25401. (a) The department shall license commercial cultivators of
marijuana. The fee for the license shall be set at an amount that
will reasonably cover to costs of assuring compliance with the
regulations to be issued, but may not exceed five thousand dollars
($5,000) for an initial application, or two thousand five hundred
dollars ($2,500) per year for each annual renewal.
(b) Regulations adopted by the department pursuant to this chapter
shall require background checks of applicants be conducted. At the
request of the department, the Attorney General or any local agency
shall provide summary criminal history information to the department
as provided in Sections 11105 and 13300 of the Penal Code.
25402. The department shall, with consideration for the risks
posed by cultivation of a valuable crop with public health
implications that is subject to significant fees, issue and enforce
regulations concerning commercial cultivators of marijuana that
provide for all of the following:
(a) Adequate security to reasonably protect against unauthorized
access to the marijuana crop at all stages of cultivation,
harvesting, drying, processing, packing, and delivery to licensed
sales outlets or wholesalers. Each licensee shall be required to
provide a detailed crop security plan, along with satisfactory proof
of the financial ability of the licensee to provide for that
security.
(b) Appropriate employment rules, including the rule that a person
under 21 years of age may not have access to marijuana during
cultivation, storage, drying, packing, or at any other time.
(c) Safeguards to assure that a person under 21 years of age may
not transport marijuana on behalf of a commercial buyer or commercial
seller.
(d) Restrictions to ensure that marijuana is not used or consumed
on the premises of a commercial cultivator.
(e) An inspection and tracking system to reasonably ensure that
all marijuana produced by the cultivator that is eventually sold is
assessed pursuant to Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) of
Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code.
(f) Recordkeeping consistent with the regulatory needs of the
department.
25403. (a) The department shall license marijuana wholesalers,
who shall be allowed to package and prepare marijuana for sale, and
who shall be authorized to sell marijuana to licensed sales outlets.
The fee for the license shall be set in an amount that will
reasonably cover the costs of compliance with the regulations to be
issued, but may not exceed five thousand dollars ($5,000) for an
initial application, or two thousand five hundred dollars ($2,500)
per year for each annual renewal.
(b) The department shall issue regulations that include a
requirement that all applicants for licensure receive background
checks. At the request of the department, the Attorney General or any
local agency shall provide summary criminal history information to
the department as provided in Sections 11105 and 13300 of the Penal
Code.
25404. The department shall, with consideration for the risks
posed by a valuable commodity with public health implications that is
subject to significant fees, issue and enforce regulations
concerning the sale and packaging of marijuana by wholesale
licensees. Those regulations shall provide for all of the following:
(a) Adequate security to reasonably protect against unauthorized
access to marijuana at all stages of the wholesaler's possession of
the marijuana, including receiving, processing, packing, storage, and
delivery to licensed sales outlets. Each wholesaler shall be
required to provide a detailed product security plan, along with
satisfactory proof of the financial ability of the licensee to
provide for that security.
(b) Appropriate employment rules, including the rule that a person
under 21 years of age may not have access to marijuana during
receiving, processing, packing, storage, and delivery or at any other
time.
(c) Safeguards to assure that a person under 21 years of age may
not transport marijuana on behalf of a commercial buyer or commercial
seller.
(d) Restrictions to ensure that marijuana is not used or consumed
on the premises of a wholesaler.
(e) An inspection and tracking system to reasonably ensure that
all marijuana received by the wholesaler that is eventually sold is
assessed pursuant to Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) of
Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code.
(f) Recordkeeping consistent with the regulatory needs of the
department.
25405. The department shall issue and enforce regulations
concerning the sale of marijuana by off-sale general licensees. Those
regulations shall provide for all of the following:
(a) An inspection and tracking system to ensure that marijuana may
not be sold by a licensee if that marijuana has not been made
subject to an assessment provided for in Part 14.6 (commencing with
Section 34001) of Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code.
(b) Marijuana shall be kept behind a counter in an area not
directly accessible to any customer, and shall be stored in a case
that is locked between sales.
(c) Marijuana may not be sold to anyone under 21 years of age.
(d) Punishments for violations in actions against licensees that
are in substantial accord with those applicable to the regulation of
alcohol sales, including heavy penalties for permitting persons under
21 years of age to purchase these products and other appropriate
regulatory provisions concerning such matters as the time of sale,
deliveries, and signage. It is the intent of the people in enacting
this act that the regulation of marijuana sales be consistent with
the statutory guidance regarding alcohol sales in Chapter 16
(commencing with Section 25600), to the extent that consistency is
feasible.
(e) Recordkeeping consistent with the regulatory needs of the
department.
25406. Beginning 30 days after the operative date of the
regulations issued pursuant to this chapter, or 30 days after the
date when federal law permits the possession and sale of marijuana
consistent with this chapter, whichever is latest, the department
shall begin to enforce the provisions of this chapter.
SEC. 4. Section 68152 of the Government Code is amended to read:
68152. The trial court clerk may destroy court records under
Section 68153 after notice of destruction and if there is no request
and order for transfer of the records, except the comprehensive
historical and sample superior court records preserved for research
under the California Rules of Court, when the following times have
expired after final disposition of the case in the categories listed:

(a) Adoption: retain permanently.
(b) Change of name: retain permanently.
(c) Other civil actions and proceedings, as follows:
(1) Except as otherwise specified: 10 years.
(2) Where a party appears by a guardian ad litem: 10 years after
termination of the court's jurisdiction.
(3) Domestic violence: same period as duration of the restraining
or other orders and renewals, then retain the restraining or other
orders as a judgment; 60 days after expiration of the temporary
protective or temporary restraining order.
(4) Eminent domain: retain permanently.
(5) Family law, except as otherwise specified: 30 years.
(6) Harassment: same period as duration of the injunction and
renewals, then retain the injunction as a judgment; 60 days after
expiration of the temporary restraining order.
(7) Mental health (Lanterman Developmental Disabilities Services
Act and Lanterman-Petris-Short Act): 30 years.
( Paternity: retain permanently.
(9) Petition, except as otherwise specified: 10 years.
(10) Real property other than unlawful detainer: retain
permanently if the action affects title or an interest in real
property.
(11) Small claims: 10 years.
(12) Unlawful detainer: one year if judgment is for possession of
the premises; 10 years if judgment is for money.
(d) Notwithstanding subdivision (c), any civil or small claims
case in the trial court:
(1) Involuntarily dismissed by the court for delay in prosecution
or failure to comply with state or local rules: one year.
(2) Voluntarily dismissed by a party without entry of judgment:
one year.
Notation of the dismissal shall be made on the civil index of
cases or on a separate dismissal index.
(e) Criminal.
(1) Capital felony (murder with special circumstances where the
prosecution seeks the death penalty): retain permanently. If the
charge is disposed of by acquittal or a sentence less than death, the
case shall be reclassified.
(2) Felony, except as otherwise specified: 75 years.
(3) Felony, except capital felony, with court records from the
initial complaint through the preliminary hearing or plea and for
which the case file does not include final sentencing or other final
disposition of the case because the case was bound over to the
superior court: five years.
(4) Misdemeanor, except as otherwise specified: five years.
(5) Misdemeanor alleging a violation of the Vehicle Code, except
as otherwise specified: three years.
(6) Misdemeanor alleging a violation of Section 23103, 23152, or
23153 of the Vehicle Code: 10 years.
(7) Misdemeanor alleging a violation of Section 14601, 14601.1,
20002, 23104, 23105, 23109, or 23109.1 of the Vehicle Code: five
years.
( Misdemeanor alleging a marijuana violation under subdivision
(b), (c), (d), or (e) _ (a) or (b) _ of
Section 11357 of the Health and Safety Code , or subdivision
(b) of Section 11360 of the Health and Safety Code in
accordance with the procedure set forth in Section 11361.5 of the
Health and Safety Code: records shall be destroyed two years from the
date of conviction or from the date of arrest if no conviction.
(9) Misdemeanor, infraction, or civil action alleging a violation
of the regulation and licensing of dogs under Sections 30951 to
30956, inclusive, of the Food and Agricultural Code or violation of
any other local ordinance: three years.
(10) Misdemeanor action resulting in a requirement that the
defendant register as a sex offender pursuant to Section 290 of the
Penal Code: 75 years. This paragraph shall apply to records relating
to a person convicted on or after September 20, 2006.
(11) Infraction, except as otherwise specified: three years.
(12) Parking infractions, including alleged violations under the
stopping, standing, and parking provisions set forth in Chapter 9
(commencing with Section 22500) of Division 11 of the Vehicle Code:
two years.
(f) Habeas corpus: same period as period for retention of the
records in the underlying case category.
(g) Juvenile.
(1) Dependent (Section 300 of the Welfare and Institutions Code):
upon reaching age 28 or on written request shall be released to the
juvenile five years after jurisdiction over the person has terminated
under subdivision (a) of Section 826 of the Welfare and Institutions
Code. Sealed records shall be destroyed upon court order five years
after the records have been sealed pursuant to subdivision (c) of
Section 389 of the Welfare and Institutions Code.
(2) Ward (Section 601 of the Welfare and Institutions Code): upon
reaching age 21 or on written request shall be released to the
juvenile five years after jurisdiction over the person has terminated
under subdivision (a) of Section 826 of the Welfare and Institutions
Code. Sealed records shall be destroyed upon court order five years
after the records have been sealed under subdivision (d) of Section
781 of the Welfare and Institutions Code.
(3) Ward (Section 602 of the Welfare and Institutions Code): upon
reaching age 38 under subdivision (a) of Section 826 of the Welfare
and Institutions Code. Sealed records shall be destroyed upon court
order when the subject of the record reaches the age of 38 under
subdivision (d) of Section 781 of the Welfare and Institutions Code.
(4) Traffic and some nontraffic misdemeanors and infractions
(Section 601 of the Welfare and Institutions Code): upon reaching age
21 or five years after jurisdiction over the person has terminated
under subdivision (c) of Section 826 of the Welfare and Institutions
Code. May be microfilmed or photocopied.
(5) Marijuana misdemeanor under subdivision (e) 
_ (b) _ of Section 11357 of the Health and Safety Code in
accordance with procedures specified in subdivision (a) of Section
11361.5 of the Health and Safety Code: upon reaching age 18 the
records shall be destroyed.
(h) Probate.
(1) Conservatorship: 10 years after decree of termination.
(2) Guardianship: 10 years after the age of 18.
(3) Probate, including probated wills, except as otherwise
specified: retain permanently.
(i) Court records of the appellate division of the superior court:
five years.
(j) Other records.
(1) Applications in forma pauperis: any time after the disposition
of the underlying case.
(2) Arrest warrant: same period as period for retention of the
records in the underlying case category.
(3) Bench warrant: same period as period for retention of the
records in the underlying case category.
(4) Bond: three years after exoneration and release.
(5) Coroner's inquest report: same period as period for retention
of the records in the underlying case category; if no case, then
permanent.
(6) Court orders not associated with an underlying case, such as
orders for destruction of court records for telephone taps, or to
destroy drugs, and other miscellaneous court orders: three years.
(7) Court reporter notes: 10 years after the notes have been taken
in criminal and juvenile proceedings and five years after the notes
have been taken in all other proceedings, except notes reporting
proceedings in capital felony cases (murder with special
circumstances where the prosecution seeks the death penalty and the
sentence is death), including notes reporting the preliminary
hearing, which shall be retained permanently, unless the Supreme
Court on request of the court clerk authorizes the destruction.
( Electronic recordings made as the official record of the oral
proceedings under the California Rules of Court: any time after final
disposition of the case in infraction and misdemeanor proceedings,
10 years in all other criminal proceedings, and five years in all
other proceedings.
(9) Electronic recordings not made as the official record of the
oral proceedings under the California Rules of Court: any time either
before or after final disposition of the case.
(10) Index, except as otherwise specified: retain permanently.
(11) Index for cases alleging traffic violations: same period as
period for retention of the records in the underlying case category.
(12) Judgments within the jurisdiction of the superior court other
than in a limited civil case, misdemeanor case, or infraction case:
retain permanently.
(13) Judgments in misdemeanor cases, infraction cases, and limited
civil cases: same period as period for retention of the records in
the underlying case category.
(14) Minutes: same period as period for retention of the records
in the underlying case category.
(15) Naturalization index: retain permanently.
(16) Ninety-day evaluation (under Section 1203.03 of the Penal
Code): same period as period for retention of the records in the
underlying case category, or period for completion or termination of
probation, whichever is longer.
(17) Register of actions or docket: same period as period for
retention of the records in the underlying case category, but in no
event less than 10 years for civil and small claims cases.
(1 Search warrant: 10 years, except search warrants issued in
connection with a capital felony case defined in paragraph (7), which
shall be retained permanently.
(k) Retention of the court records under this section shall be
extended as follows:
(1) By order of the court on its own motion, or on application of
a party or an interested member of the public for good cause shown
and on those terms as are just. A fee shall not be charged for making
the application.
(2) Upon application and order for renewal of the judgment to the
extended time for enforcing the judgment.
SEC. 5. Section 11014.5 of the Health and Safety Code is amended
to read:
11014.5. (a) "Drug paraphernalia" means all equipment, products
_ , _ and materials of any kind which _
that _ are designed for use or marketed for use ,
in planting, propagating, cultivating, growing, harvesting,
manufacturing, compounding, converting, producing, processing,
preparing, testing, analyzing, packaging, repackaging, storing,
containing, concealing, injecting, ingesting, inhaling, or otherwise
introducing into the human body a controlled substance in violation
of this division. It includes, but is not limited to:
(1) Kits designed for use or marketed for use in planting,
propagating, cultivating, growing, or harvesting of any species of
plant which is a controlled substance or from which a controlled
substance can be derived.
(2) Kits designed for use or marketed for use in manufacturing,
compounding, converting, producing, processing, or preparing
controlled substances.
(3) Isomerization devices designed for use or marketed for use in
increasing the potency of any species of plant which is a controlled
substance.
(4) Testing equipment designed for use or marketed for use in
identifying, or in analyzing the strength, effectiveness, or purity
of controlled substances.
(5) Scales and balances designed for use or marketed for use in
weighing or measuring controlled substances.
(6) Containers and other objects designed for use or marketed for
use in storing or concealing controlled substances.
(7) Hypodermic syringes, needles, and other objects designed for
use or marketed for use in parenterally injecting controlled
substances into the human body.
( Objects designed for use or marketed for use in ingesting,
inhaling, or otherwise introducing marijuana, 
cocaine , hashish, or hashish oil into the human
body, such as:
(A) Carburetion tubes and devices.
(B) Smoking and carburetion masks.
(C) Roach clips, meaning objects used to hold burning material
, such as a marijuana cigarette, that has become
too small or too short to be held in the hand.
(D) Miniature cocaine spoons, and cocaine vials.
(E) Chamber pipes.
(F) Carburetor pipes.
(G) Electric pipes.
(H) Air-driven pipes.
(I) Chillums.
(J) Bongs.
(K) Ice pipes or chillers.
(b) For the purposes of this section, the phrase "marketed for use"
means advertising, distributing, offering for sale, displaying for
sale, or selling in a manner which promotes the use of equipment,
products, or materials with controlled substances.
(c) In determining whether an object is drug paraphernalia, a
court or other authority may consider, in addition to all other
logically relevant factors, the following:
(1) Statements by an owner or by anyone in control of the object
concerning its use.
(2) Instructions, oral or written, provided with the object
concerning its use for ingesting, inhaling, or otherwise introducing
a controlled substance into the human body.
(3) Descriptive materials accompanying the object which explain or
depict its use.
(4) National and local advertising concerning its use.
(5) The manner in which the object is displayed for sale.
(6) Whether the owner, or anyone in control of the object, is a
legitimate supplier of like or related items to the community, such
as a licensed distributor or dealer of tobacco products.
(7) Expert testimony concerning its use.
(d) If any provision of this section or the application thereof to
any person or circumstance is held invalid, it is the intent of the
Legislature that the invalidity shall not affect other provisions or
applications of the section which can be given effect without the
invalid provision or application and to this end the provisions of
this section are severable.
SEC. 6. Section 11054 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11054. (a) The controlled substances listed in this section are
included in Schedule I.
(b) Opiates. Unless specifically excepted or unless listed in
another schedule, any of the following opiates, including their
isomers, esters, ethers, salts, and salts of isomers, esters, and
ethers whenever the existence of those isomers, esters, ethers, and
salts is possible within the specific chemical designation:
(1) Acetylmethadol.
(2) Allylprodine.
(3) Alphacetylmethadol (except levoalphacetylmethadol, also known
as levo-alpha- acetylmethadol, levomethadyl acetate, or LAAM).
(4) Alphameprodine.
(5) Alphamethadol.
(6) Benzethidine.
(7) Betacetylmethadol.
( Betameprodine.
(9) Betamethadol.
(10) Betaprodine.
(11) Clonitazene.
(12) Dextromoramide.
(13) Diampromide.
(14) Diethylthiambutene.
(15) Difenoxin.
(16) Dimenoxadol.
(17) Dimepheptanol.
(1 Dimethylthiambutene.
(19) Dioxaphetyl butyrate.
(20) Dipipanone.
(21) Ethylmethylthiambutene.
(22) Etonitazene.
(23) Etoxeridine.
(24) Furethidine.
(25) Hydroxypethidine.
(26) Ketobemidone.
(27) Levomoramide.
(2 Levophenacylmorphan.
(29) Morpheridine.
(30) Noracymethadol.
(31) Norlevorphanol.
(32) Normethadone.
(33) Norpipanone.
(34) Phenadoxone.
(35) Phenampromide.
(36) Phenomorphan.
(37) Phenoperidine.
(3 Piritramide.
(39) Proheptazine.
(40) Properidine.
(41) Propiram.
(42) Racemoramide.
(43) Tilidine.
(44) Trimeperidine.
(45) Any substance which contains any quantity of acetylfentanyl
(N-[1-phenethyl-4-piperidinyl] acetanilide) or a derivative thereof.
(46) Any substance which contains any quantity of the thiophene
analog of acetylfentanyl (N-[1-[2-(2-thienyl)ethyl]-4-piperidinyl]
acetanilide) or a derivative thereof.
(47) 1-Methyl-4-Phenyl-4-Propionoxypiperidine (MPPP).
(4 1-(2-Phenethyl)-4-Phenyl-4-Acetyloxypiperidine (PEPAP).
(c) Opium derivatives. Unless specifically excepted or unless
listed in another schedule, any of the following opium derivatives,
its salts, isomers, and salts of isomers whenever the existence of
those salts, isomers, and salts of isomers is possible within the
specific chemical designation:
(1) Acetorphine.
(2) Acetyldihydrocodeine.
(3) Benzylmorphine.
(4) Codeine methylbromide.
(5) Codeine-N-Oxide.
(6) Cyprenorphine.
(7) Desomorphine.
( Dihydromorphine.
(9) Drotebanol.
(10) Etorphine (except hydrochloride salt).
(11) Heroin.
(12) Hydromorphinol.
(13) Methyldesorphine.
(14) Methyldihydromorphine.
(15) Morphine methylbromide.
(16) Morphine methylsulfonate.
(17) Morphine-N-Oxide.
(1 Myrophine.
(19) Nicocodeine.
 (20) Nicomorphine.
(21) Normorphine.
(22) Pholcodine.
(23) Thebacon.
(d) Hallucinogenic substances. Unless specifically excepted or
unless listed in another schedule, any material, compound, mixture,
or preparation, which contains any quantity of the following
hallucinogenic substances, or which contains any of its salts,
isomers, and salts of isomers whenever the existence of those salts,
isomers, and salts of isomers is possible within the specific
chemical designation (for purposes of this subdivision only, the term
"isomer" includes the optical, position, and geometric isomers):
(1) 4-bromo-2,5-dimethoxy-amphetamine--Some trade or other names:
4-bromo-2,5-dimethoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine; 4-bromo-2,5-DMA.
(2) 2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine--Some trade or other names:
2,5-dimethoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine; 2,5-DMA.
(3) 4-methoxyamphetamine--Some trade or other names:
4-methoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine, paramethoxyamphetamine, PMA.
(4) 5-methoxy-3,4-methylenedioxy-amphetamine.
(5) 4-methyl-2,5-dimethoxy-amphetamine--Some trade or other names:
4-methyl-2,5-dimethoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine; "DOM"; and "STP."

(6) 3,4-methylenedioxy amphetamine.
(7) 3,4,5-trimethoxy amphetamine.
( Bufotenine--Some trade or other names: 3-
(beta-dimethylaminoethyl)-5-hydroxyindole; 3-(2-dimethylaminoethyl)-5
indolol; N,N-dimethylserolonin, 5-hydroxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine;
mappine.
(9) Diethyltryptamine--Some trade or other names:
N,N-Diethyltryptamine; DET.
(10) Dimethyltryptamine--Some trade or other names: DMT.
(11) Ibogaine--Some trade or other names: 7-Ethyl-6,6beta,
7,8,9,10,12,13-octahydro-2-methoxy-6,9-methano-5H-pyrido [1',2':1,2]
azepino [5,4-b] indole; Tabernantheiboga.
(12) Lysergic acid diethylamide. 
(13) Marijuana. 
(14) Mescaline.
(15) Peyote--Meaning all parts of the plant presently classified
botanically as Lophophora williamsii Lemaire, whether growing or not,
the seeds thereof, any extract from any part of the plant, and every
compound, manufacture, salts, derivative, mixture, or preparation of
the plant, its seeds or extracts (interprets 21 U.S.C. Sec. 812(c),
Schedule 1(c)(12)).
(16) N-ethyl-3-piperidyl benzilate.
(17) N-methyl-3-piperidyl benzilate.
(1 Psilocybin.
(19) Psilocyn.
(20) Tetrahydrocannabinols _ Synthetic
tetrahydrocannabinols not derived from cannabis plants _ .
Synthetic equivalents of the substances contained in the plant, or in
the resinous extractives of Cannabis, sp. and/or synthetic
substances, derivatives, and their isomers with similar chemical
structure and pharmacological activity such as the following: delta 1
cis or trans tetrahydrocannabinol, and their optical isomers; delta
6 cis or trans tetrahydrocannabinol, and their optical isomers; delta
3,4 cis or trans tetrahydrocannabinol, and its optical isomers.
(Since nomenclature of these substances is not internationally
standardized, compounds of these structures, regardless of numerical
designation of atomic positions covered).
(21) Ethylamine analog of phencyclidine--Some trade or other
names: N-ethyl-1-phenylcyclohexylamine, (1-phenylcyclohexyl)
ethylamine, N-(1-phenylcyclohexyl) ethylamine, cyclohexamine, PCE.
(22) Pyrrolidine analog of phencyclidine--Some trade or other
names: 1-(1-phenylcyclohexyl)-pyrrolidine, PCP, PHP.
(23) Thiophene analog of phencyclidine--Some trade or other names:
1-[1-(2 thienyl)-cyclohexyl]-piperidine, 2-thienyl analog of
phencyclidine, TPCP, TCP.
(e) Depressants. Unless specifically excepted or unless listed in
another schedule, any material, compound, mixture, or preparation
which contains any quantity of the following substances having a
depressant effect on the central nervous system, including its salts,
isomers, and salts of isomers whenever the existence of those salts,
isomers, and salts of isomers is possible within the specific
chemical designation:
(1) Mecloqualone.
(2) Methaqualone.
(3) Gamma hydroxybutyric acid (also known by other names such as
GHB; gamma hydroxy butyrate; 4-hydroxybutyrate; 4-hydroxybutanoic
acid; sodium oxybate; sodium oxybutyrate), including its immediate
precursors, isomers, esters, ethers, salts, and salts of isomers,
esters, and ethers, including, but not limited to,
gammabutyrolactone, for which an application has not been approved
under Section 505 of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (21
U.S.C. Sec. 355).
(f) Unless specifically excepted or unless listed in another
schedule, any material, compound, mixture, or preparation which
contains any quantity of the following substances having a stimulant
effect on the central nervous system, including its isomers:
(1) Cocaine base.
(2) Fenethylline, including its salts.
(3) N-Ethylamphetamine, including its salts.
SEC. 7. Section 11357 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read: 
11357. (a) Except as authorized by law, every person who
possesses any concentrated cannabis shall be punished by imprisonment
in the county jail for a period of not more than one year or by a
fine of not more than five hundred dollars ($500), or by both such
fine and imprisonment, or shall be punished by imprisonment in the
state prison.
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses not
more than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other than concentrated cannabis,
is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a fine of not
more than one hundred dollars ($100). Notwithstanding other
provisions of law, if such person has been previously convicted three
or more times of an offense described in this subdivision during the
two-year period immediately preceding the date of commission of the
violation to be charged, the previous convictions shall also be
charged in the accusatory pleading and, if found to be true by the
jury upon a jury trial or by the court upon a court trial or if
admitted by the person, the provisions of Sections 1000.1 and 1000.2
of the Penal Code shall be applicable to him, and the court shall
divert and refer him for education, treatment, or rehabilitation,
without a court hearing or determination or the concurrence of the
district attorney, to an appropriate community program which will
accept him. If the person is so diverted and referred he shall not be
subject to the fine specified in this subdivision. If no community
program will accept him, the person shall be subject to the fine
specified in this subdivision. In any case in which a person is
arrested for a violation of this subdivision and does not demand to
be taken before a magistrate, such person shall be released by the
arresting officer upon presentation of satisfactory evidence of
identity and giving his written promise to appear in court, as
provided in Section 853.6 of the Penal Code, and shall not be
subjected to booking.
(c) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses more
than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other than concentrated cannabis, shall
be punished by imprisonment in the county jail for a period of not
more than six months or by a fine of not more than five hundred
dollars ($500), or by both such fine and imprisonment.
(d) 
_ 11357. _ _ (a) _ Except as authorized by law,
every person 18 years of age or over who possesses not more
than 28.5 grams of marijuana , other than
_ or _ concentrated cannabis , 
upon the grounds of, or within, any school providing instruction in
kindergarten or any of grades 1 through 12 during hours the school is
open for classes or school-related programs is guilty of a
misdemeanor and shall be punished by a fine of not more than five
hundred dollars ($500), or by imprisonment in the county jail for a
period of not more than 10 days, or both. 
(e) 
_ (b) _ Except as authorized by law, every person under the
age of 18 who possesses not more than 28.5 grams of
marijuana , other than _ or _
concentrated cannabis, upon the grounds of, or within, any school
providing instruction in kindergarten or any of grades 1 through 12
during hours the school is open for classes or school-related
programs is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be subject to the
following dispositions:
(1) A fine of not more than two hundred fifty dollars ($250), upon
a finding that a first offense has been committed.
(2) A fine of not more than five hundred dollars ($500), or
commitment to a juvenile hall, ranch, camp, forestry camp, or secure
juvenile home for a period of not more than 10 days, or both, upon a
finding that a second or subsequent offense has been committed.
SEC. 8. Section 11358 of the Health and Safety Code is repealed.

11358. Every person who plants, cultivates, harvests, dries, or
processes any marijuana or any part thereof, except as otherwise
provided by law, shall be punished by imprisonment in the state
prison. 
SEC. 9. Section 11359 of the Health and Safety Code is repealed.

11359. Every person who possesses for sale any marijuana, except
as otherwise provided by law, shall be punished by imprisonment in
the state prison. 
SEC. 10. Section 11360 of the Health and Safety Code is repealed.

11360. (a) Except as otherwise provided by this section or as
authorized by law, every person who transports, imports into this
state, sells, furnishes, administers, or gives away, or offers to
transport, import into this state, sell, furnish, administer, or give
away, or attempts to import into this state or transport any
marijuana shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for a
period of two, three or four years.
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who gives away,
offers to give away, transports, offers to transport, or attempts to
transport not more than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other than
concentrated cannabis, is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be
punished by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars ($100). In
any case in which a person is arrested for a violation of this
subdivision and does not demand to be taken before a magistrate, such
person shall be released by the arresting officer upon presentation
of satisfactory evidence of identity and giving his written promise
to appear in court, as provided in Section 853.6 of the Penal Code,
and shall not be subjected to booking. 
SEC. 11. Section 11361 of the Health and Safety Code is repealed.

11361. (a) Every person 18 years of age or over who hires,
employs, or uses a minor in unlawfully transporting, carrying,
selling, giving away, preparing for sale, or peddling any marijuana,
who unlawfully sells, or offers to sell, any marijuana to a minor, or
who furnishes, administers, or gives, or offers to furnish,
administer, or give any marijuana to a minor under 14 years of age,
or who induces a minor to use marijuana in violation of law shall be
punished by imprisonment in the state prison for a period of three,
five, or seven years.
(b) Every person 18 years of age or over who furnishes,
administers, or gives, or offers to furnish, administer, or give, any
marijuana to a minor 14 years of age or older shall be punished by
imprisonment in the state prison for a period of three, four, or five
years. 
SEC. 12. Section 11364.5 of the Health and Safety Code is amended
to read:
11364.5. (a) Except as authorized by law, no person shall
maintain or operate any place of business in which drug paraphernalia
is kept, displayed or offered in any manner, sold, furnished,
transferred or given away unless such drug paraphernalia is
completely and wholly kept, displayed or offered within a separate
room or enclosure to which persons under the age of 18 years not
accompanied by a parent or legal guardian are excluded. Each entrance
to such a room or enclosure shall be signposted in reasonably
visible and legible words to the effect that drug paraphernalia is
kept, displayed or offered in such room or enclosure and that minors,
unless accompanied by a parent or legal guardian, are excluded.
(b) Except as authorized by law, no owner, manager, proprietor or
other person in charge of any room or enclosure, within any place of
business, in which drug paraphernalia is kept, displayed or offered
in any manner, sold, furnished, transferred or given away shall
permit or allow any person under the age of 18 years to enter, be in,
remain in or visit such room or enclosure unless such minor person
is accompanied by one of his or her parents or by his or her legal
guardian.
(c) Unless authorized by law, no person under the age of 18 years
shall enter, be in, remain in or visit any room or enclosure in any
place of business in which drug paraphernalia is kept, displayed or
offered in any manner, sold, furnished, transferred or given away
unless accompanied by one of his or her parents or by his or her
legal guardian.
(d) As used in this section, "drug paraphernalia" means all
equipment, products, and materials of any kind which are intended for
use or designed for use, in planting, propagating, cultivating,
growing, harvesting, manufacturing, compounding, converting,
producing, processing, preparing, testing, analyzing, packaging,
repackaging, storing, containing, concealing, injecting, ingesting,
inhaling, or otherwise introducing into the human body a controlled
substance. "Drug paraphernalia" includes, but is not limited to, all
of the following:
(1) Kits intended for use or designed for use in planting,
propagating, cultivating, growing or harvesting of any species of
plant which is a controlled substance or from which a controlled
substance can be derived.
(2) Kits intended for use or designed for use in manufacturing,
compounding, converting, producing, processing, or preparing
controlled substances.
(3) Isomerization devices intended for use or designed for use in
increasing the potency of any species of plant which is a controlled
substance.
(4) Testing equipment intended for use or designed for use in
identifying, or in analyzing the strength, effectiveness or purity of
controlled substances.
(5) Scales and balances intended for use or designed for use in
weighing or measuring controlled substances.
(6) Diluents and adulterants, such as quinine hydrochloride,
mannitol, mannite, dextrose, and lactose, intended for use or
designed for use in cutting controlled substances. 
(7) Separation gins and sifters intended for use or designed for
use in removing twigs and seeds from, or in otherwise cleaning or
refining, marijuana. 
( 
_ (7) _ Blenders, bowls, containers, spoons, and mixing
devices intended for use or designed for use in compounding
controlled substances. 
(9) 
_ ( _ Capsules, balloons, envelopes, and other containers
intended for use or designed for use in packaging small quantities
of controlled substances. 
(10) 
_ (9) _ Containers and other objects intended for use or
designed for use in storing or concealing controlled substances.

(11) 
_ (10) _ Hypodermic syringes, needles, and other objects
intended for use or designed for use in parenterally injecting
controlled substances into the human body. 
(12) 
_ (11) _ Objects intended for use or designed for use in
ingesting, inhaling, or otherwise introducing marijuana,
cocaine , hashish, or hashish oil into
the human body, such as the following:
(A) Metal, wooden, acrylic, glass, stone, plastic, or ceramic
pipes with or without screens, permanent screens, hashish heads, or
punctured metal bowls.
(B) Water pipes.
(C) Carburetion tubes and devices.
(D) Smoking and carburetion masks.
(E) Roach clips, meaning objects used to hold burning material
, such as a marijuana cigarette that has become
too small or too short to be held in the hand.
(F) Miniature cocaine spoons, and cocaine vials.
(G) Chamber pipes.
(H) Carburetor pipes.
(I) Electric pipes.
(J) Air-driven pipes.
(K) Chillums.
(L) Bongs.
(M) Ice pipes or chillers.
(e) In determining whether an object is drug paraphernalia, a
court or other authority may consider, in addition to all other
logically relevant factors, the following:
(1) Statements by an owner or by anyone in control of the object
concerning its use.
(2) Prior convictions, if any, of an owner, or of anyone in
control of the object, under any state or federal law relating to any
controlled substance.
(3) Direct or circumstantial evidence of the intent of an owner,
or of anyone in control of the object, to deliver it to persons whom
he or she knows, or should reasonably know, intend to use the object
to facilitate a violation of this section. The innocence of an owner,
or of anyone in control of the object, as to a direct violation of
this section shall not prevent a finding that the object is intended
for use, or designed for use, as drug paraphernalia.
(4) Instructions, oral or written, provided with the object
concerning its use.
(5) Descriptive materials, accompanying the object which explain
or depict its use.
(6) National and local advertising concerning its use.
(7) The manner in which the object is displayed for sale.
( Whether the owner, or anyone in control of the object, is a
legitimate supplier of like or related items to the community, such
as a licensed distributor or dealer of tobacco _ or marijuana
_ products.
(9) The existence and scope of legitimate uses for the object in
the community.
(10) Expert testimony concerning its use.
(f) This section shall not apply to any of the following:
(1) Any pharmacist or other authorized person who sells or
furnishes drug paraphernalia described in paragraph (11) of
subdivision (d) upon the prescription of a physician, dentist,
podiatrist or veterinarian.
(2) Any physician, dentist, podiatrist or veterinarian who
furnishes or prescribes drug paraphernalia described in paragraph
(11) of subdivision (d) to his or her patients.
(3) Any manufacturer, wholesaler or retailer licensed by the
California State Board of Pharmacy to sell or transfer drug
paraphernalia described in paragraph (11) of subdivision (d).
(g) Notwithstanding any other provision of law, including Section
11374, violation of this section shall not constitute a criminal
offense, but operation of a business in violation of the provisions
of this section shall be grounds for revocation or nonrenewal of any
license, permit, or other entitlement previously issued by a city,
county, or city and county for the privilege of engaging in such
business and shall be grounds for denial of any future license,
permit, or other entitlement authorizing the conduct of such business
or any other business, if the business includes the sale of drug
paraphernalia.
SEC. 13. Section 11370 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11370. (a) Any person convicted of violating Section 11350,
11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11353, 11355, 11357, 11359, 11360,
11361, 11363, 11366, or 11368, or of committing any offense
referred to in those sections, shall not, in any case, be granted
probation by the trial court or have the execution of the sentence
imposed upon him or her suspended by the court, if he or she has been
previously convicted of any offense described in subdivision (c).
(b) Any person who was 18 years of age or over at the time of the
commission of the offense and is convicted for the first time of
selling, furnishing, administering, or giving a controlled substance
which is (1) specified in subdivision (b), (c), (e), or paragraph (1)
of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, specified in paragraph (14),
(15), or (20) of subdivision (d) of Section 11054, or specified in
subdivision (b) or (c) of Section 11055, or (2) which is a narcotic
drug classified in Schedule III, IV, or V, to a minor or inducing a
minor to use such a controlled substance in violation of law shall
not, in any case, be granted probation by the trial court or have the
execution of the sentence imposed upon him or her suspended by the
court.
(c) Any previous conviction of any of the following offenses, or
of an offense under the laws of another state or of the United States
which, if committed in this state, would have been punishable as
such an offense, shall render a person ineligible for probation or
suspension of sentence pursuant to subdivision (a) of this section:
(1) Any felony offense described in this division involving a
controlled substance specified in subdivision (b), (c), (e), or
paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, specified in
paragraph (13), (14), (15), or (20) of subdivision
(d) of Section 11054, or specified in subdivision (b) or (c) of
Section 11055.
(2) Any felony offense described in this division involving a
narcotic drug classified in Schedule III, IV, or V.
(d) The existence of any previous conviction or fact which would
make a person ineligible for suspension of sentence or probation
under this section shall be alleged in the information or indictment,
and either admitted by the defendant in open court, or found to be
true by the jury trying the issue of guilt or by the court where
guilt is established by a plea of guilty or nolo contendere or by
trial by the court sitting without a jury.
SEC. 14. Section 11470 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11470. The following are subject to forfeiture:
(a) All controlled substances which have been manufactured,
distributed, dispensed, or acquired in violation of this division.
(b) All raw materials, products, and equipment of any kind which
are used, or intended for use, in manufacturing, compounding,
processing, delivering, importing, or exporting any controlled
substance in violation of this division.
(c) All property except real property or a boat, airplane, or any
vehicle which is used, or intended for use, as a container for
property described in subdivision (a) or (b).
(d) All books, records, and research products and materials,
including formulas, microfilm, tapes, and data which are used, or
intended for use, in violation of this division.
(e) The interest of any registered owner of a boat, airplane, or
any vehicle other than an implement of husbandry, as defined in
Section 36000 of the Vehicle Code, which has been used as an
instrument to facilitate the manufacture of, or possession for sale
or sale of 14.25 grams or more of heroin or cocaine base as specified
in paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, or a substance
containing 14.25 grams or more of heroin or cocaine base as
specified in paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, or
14.25 grams or more of a substance containing heroin or cocaine base
as specified in paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, or
28.5 grams or more of Schedule I controlled substances except
marijuana, peyote , or
psilocybin; 10 pounds dry weight or more of marijuana,
peyote , or psilocybin; or 28.5 grams or
more of cocaine, as specified in paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of
Section 11055, or methamphetamine; or a substance containing 28.5
grams or more of cocaine, as specified in paragraph (6) of
subdivision (b) of Section 11055, or methamphetamine; or 57 grams or
more of a substance containing cocaine, as specified in paragraph (6)
of subdivision (b) of Section 11055, or methamphetamine; or 28.5
grams or more of Schedule II controlled substances. No interest in a
vehicle which may be lawfully driven on the highway with a class C,
class M1, or class M2 license, as prescribed in Section 12804 of the
Vehicle Code, may be forfeited under this subdivision if there is a
community property interest in the vehicle by a person other than the
defendant and the vehicle is the sole class C, class M1, or class M2
vehicle available to the defendant's immediate family.
(f) All moneys, negotiable instruments, securities, or other
things of value furnished or intended to be furnished by any person
in exchange for a controlled substance, all proceeds traceable to
such an exchange, and all moneys, negotiable instruments, or
securities used or intended to be used to facilitate any violation of
Section 11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11355, 11359, 11360,
11378, 11378.5, 11379, 11379.5, 11379.6, 11380, 11382, or
11383 of this code, or Section 182 of the Penal Code, or a felony
violation of Section 11366.8 of this code, insofar as the offense
involves manufacture, sale, possession for sale, offer for sale, or
offer to manufacture, or conspiracy to commit at least one of those
offenses, if the exchange, violation, or other conduct which is the
basis for the forfeiture occurred within five years of the seizure of
the property, or the filing of a petition under this chapter, or the
issuance of an order of forfeiture of the property, whichever comes
first.
(g) The real property of any property owner who is convicted of
violating Section 11366, 11366.5, or 11366.6 with respect to that
property. However, property which is used as a family residence or
for other lawful purposes, or which is owned by two or more persons,
one of whom had no knowledge of its unlawful use, shall not be
subject to forfeiture.
(h) Subject to the requirements of Section 11488.5 and except as
further limited by this subdivision to protect innocent parties who
claim a property interest acquired from a defendant, all right,
title, and interest in any personal property described in this
section shall vest in the state upon commission of the act giving
rise to forfeiture under this chapter, if the state or local
governmental entity proves a violation of Section 11351, 11351.5,
11352, 11355, 11359, 11360, 11378, 11378.5, 11379,
11379.5, 11379.6, 11380, 11382, or 11383 of this code, or Section
182 of the Penal Code, or a felony violation of Section 11366.8 of
this code, insofar as the offense involves the manufacture, sale,
possession for sale, offer for sale, offer to manufacture, or
conspiracy to commit at least one of those offenses, in accordance
with the burden of proof set forth in paragraph (1) of subdivision
(i) of Section 11488.4 or, in the case of cash or negotiable
instruments in excess of twenty-five thousand dollars ($25,000),
paragraph (4) of subdivision (i) of Section 11488.4.
The operation of the special vesting rule established by this
subdivision shall be limited to circumstances where its application
will not defeat the claim of any person, including a bona fide
purchaser or encumbrancer who, pursuant to Section 11488.5, 11488.6,
or 11489, claims an interest in the property seized, notwithstanding
that the interest in the property being claimed was acquired from a
defendant whose property interest would otherwise have been subject
to divestment pursuant to this subdivision.
SEC. 15. Section 11479 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11479. Notwithstanding
Sections 11473 and 11473.5, at any time after seizure by a law
enforcement agency of a suspected controlled substance, that amount
in excess of 10 pounds in gross weight may be destroyed without a
court order by the chief of the law enforcement agency or a
designated subordinate. Destruction shall not take place pursuant to
this section until all of the following requirements are satisfied:
(a) At least five random and representative samples have been
taken, for evidentiary purposes, from the total amount of suspected
controlled substances to be destroyed. These samples shall be in
addition to the 10 pounds required above. When the suspected
controlled substance consists of growing or harvested marijuana
plants, at least one 10 pound sample (which may include stalks,
branches, or leaves) and five representative samples consisting of
leaves or buds shall be retained for evidentiary purposes from the
total amount of suspected controlled substances to be destroyed.

(b) Photographs have been taken which reasonably demonstrate the
total amount of the suspected controlled substance to be destroyed.
(c) The gross weight of the suspected controlled substance has
been determined, either by actually weighing the suspected controlled
substance or by estimating that weight after dimensional measurement
of the total suspected controlled substance.
(d) The chief of the law enforcement agency has determined that it
is not reasonably possible to preserve the suspected controlled
substance in place, or to remove the suspected controlled substance
to another location. In making this determination, the difficulty of
transporting and storing the suspected controlled substance to
another site and the storage facilities may be taken into
consideration.
Subsequent to any destruction of a suspected controlled substance
pursuant to this section, an affidavit shall be filed within 30 days
in the court which has jurisdiction over any pending criminal
proceedings pertaining to that suspected controlled substance,
reciting the applicable information required by subdivisions (a),
(b), (c), and (d) together with information establishing the location
of the suspected controlled substance, and specifying the date and
time of the destruction. In the event that there are no criminal
proceedings pending which pertain to that suspected controlled
substance, the affidavit may be filed in any court within the county
which would have jurisdiction over a person against whom those
criminal charges might be filed.
SEC. 16. Section 11485 of the Health and Safety Code is repealed.

11485. Any peace officer of this state who, incident to a search
under a search warrant issued for a violation of Section 11358 with
respect to which no prosecution of a defendant results, seizes
personal property suspected of being used in the planting,
cultivation, harvesting, drying, processing, or transporting of
marijuana, shall, if the seized personal property is not being held
for evidence or destroyed as contraband, and if the owner of the
property is unknown or has not claimed the property, provide notice
regarding the seizure and manner of reclamation of the property to
any owner or tenant of real property on which the property was
seized. In addition, this notice shall be posted at the location of
seizure and shall be published at least once in a newspaper of
general circulation in the county in which the property was seized.
If, after 90 days following the first publication of the notice, no
owner appears and proves his or her ownership, the seized personal
property shall be deemed to be abandoned and may be disposed of by
sale to the public at public auction as set forth in Article 1
(commencing with Section 2080) of Chapter 4 of Title 6 of Part 4 of
Division 3 of the Civil Code, or may be disposed of by transfer to a
government agency or community service organization. Any profit from
the sale or transfer of the property shall be expended for
investigative services with respect to crimes involving marijuana.

SEC. 17. Section 11488 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11488. (a) Any peace officer of this state, subsequent to making
or attempting to make an arrest for a violation of Section 11351,
11351.5, 11352, 11355, 11359, 11360, 11378,
11378.5, 11379, 11379.5, 11379.6, or 11382 of this code, or Section
182 of the Penal Code insofar as the offense involves manufacture,
sale, purchase for the purpose of sale, possession for sale or offer
to manufacture or sell, or conspiracy to commit one of those
offenses, may seize any item subject to forfeiture under subdivisions
(a) to (f), inclusive, of Section 11470. The peace officer shall
also notify the Franchise Tax Board of a seizure where there is
reasonable cause to believe that the value of the seized property
exceeds five thousand dollars ($5,000).
(b) Receipts for property seized pursuant to this section shall be
delivered to any person out of whose possession such property was
seized, in accordance with Section 1412 of the Penal Code. In the
event property seized was not seized out of anyone's possession,
receipt for the property shall be delivered to the individual in
possession of the premises at which the property was seized.
(c) There shall be a presumption affecting the burden of proof
that the person to whom a receipt for property was issued is the
owner thereof. This presumption may, however, be rebutted at the
forfeiture hearing specified in Section 11488.5.
SEC. 18. Section 11532 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11532. (a) It is unlawful for any person to loiter in any public
place in a manner and under circumstances manifesting the purpose and
with the intent to commit an offense specified in Chapter 6
(commencing with Section 11350) and Chapter 6.5 (commencing with
Section 11400).
(b) Among circumstances that may be considered in determining
whether a person has the requisite intent to engage in drug-related
activity are that the person:
(1) Acts as a "look-out."
(2) Transfers small objects or packages for currency in a furtive
fashion.
(3) Tries to conceal himself or herself or any object that
reasonably could be involved in an unlawful drug-related activity.
(4) Uses signals or language indicative of summoning purchasers of
illegal drugs.
(5) Repeatedly beckons to, stops, attempts to stop, or engages in
conversations with passersby, whether on foot or in a motor vehicle,
indicative of summoning purchasers of illegal drugs.
(6) Repeatedly passes to or receives from passersby, whether on
foot or in a motor vehicle, money or small objects.
(7) Is under the influence of a controlled substance or possesses
narcotic or drug paraphernalia. For the purposes of this paragraph,
"narcotic or drug paraphernalia" means any device, contrivance,
instrument, or apparatus designed or marketed for the use of smoking,
injecting, ingesting, or consuming marijuana, hashish,
PCP , or any controlled substance,
including, but not limited to, roach clips, cigarette papers, and
rollers designed or marketed for use in smoking a controlled
substance.
( Has been convicted in any court within this state, within five
years prior to the arrest under this chapter, of any violation
involving the use, possession, or sale of any of the substances
referred to in Chapter 6 (commencing with Section 11350) or Chapter
6.5 (commencing with Section 11400), or has been convicted of any
violation of those provisions or substantially similar laws of any
political subdivision of this state or of any other state.
(9) Is currently subject to any order prohibiting his or her
presence in any high drug activity geographic area.
(10) Has engaged, within six months prior to the date of arrest
under this section, in any behavior described in this subdivision,
with the exception of paragraph (, or in any other behavior
indicative of illegal drug-related activity.
(c) The list of circumstances set forth in subdivision (b) is not
exclusive. The circumstances set forth in subdivision (b) should be
considered particularly salient if they occur in an area that is
known for unlawful drug use and trafficking, or if they occur on or
in premises that have been reported to law enforcement as a place
suspected of unlawful drug activity. Any other relevant circumstances
may be considered in determining whether a person has the requisite
intent. Moreover, no one circumstance or combination of circumstances
is in itself determinative of intent. Intent must be determined
based on an evaluation of the particular circumstances of each case.
SEC. 19. Section 11703 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11703. As used in this division:
(a) "Marketing of illegal controlled substances" means the
possession for sale, sale, or distribution of a specified illegal
controlled substance, and shall include all aspects of making such a
controlled substance available, including, but not limited to, its
manufacture.
(b) "Individual user of an illegal controlled substance" means the
individual whose use of a specified illegal controlled substance is
the basis of an action brought under this division.
(c) "Level 1 offense" means the possession for sale of less than
four ounces or the sale or furnishing of less than one ounce of a
specified illegal controlled substance , or the cultivation
of at least 25 plants but less than 50 plants, the furnishing of more
than 28.5 grams, or the possession for sale or sale of up to four
pounds, of marijuana .
(d) "Level 2 offense" means the possession for sale of four ounces
or more but less than eight ounces of, or the sale or furnishing of
one ounce or more but less than two ounces of, a specified illegal
controlled substance , or the cultivation of at least 50 but
less than 75 plants, the possession for sale of four pounds or more
but less than eight pounds, or the sale or furnishing of more than
one pound but less than five pounds, of marijuana .
(e) "Level 3 offense" means the possession for sale of eight
ounces or more but less than 16 ounces of, or the sale or furnishing
of two ounces or more but less than four ounces of, a specified
illegal controlled substance , or the cultivation of at
least 75 but less than 100 plants, the possession for sale of eight
pounds or more but less than 16 pounds, or the sale or furnishing of
more than five pounds but less than 10 pounds, of marijuana 
.
(f) "Level 4 offense" means the possession for sale of 16 ounces
or more of, or the sale or furnishing of four ounces or more of, a
specified illegal controlled substance , or the cultivation
of 100 plants or more of, the possession for sale of 16 pounds of, or
the sale or furnishing of more than 10 pounds of, marijuana
.
(g) "Participate in the marketing of illegal controlled substances"
means to transport, import into this state, sell, possess with
intent to sell, furnish, administer, or give away, or offer to
transport, import into this state, sell, furnish, administer, or give
away a specified illegal controlled substance. "Participate in the
marketing of illegal controlled substances" shall include the
manufacturing of an illegal controlled substance, but shall not
include the purchase or receipt of an illegal controlled substance
for personal use only.
(h) "Person" means an individual, governmental entity,
corporation, firm, trust, partnership, or incorporated or
unincorporated association, existing under or authorized by the laws
of this state, another state, or a foreign country.
(i) "Period of illegal use" means, in relation to the individual
user of an illegal controlled substance, the time of the individual's
first illegal use of an illegal controlled substance to the accrual
of the cause of action.
(j) "Place of illegal activity" means, in relation to the
individual user of an illegal controlled substance, each county in
which the individual illegally possesses or uses an illegal
controlled substance during the period of the individual's use of an
illegal controlled substance.
(k) "Place of participation" means, in relation to a defendant in
an action brought under this division, each county in which the
person participates in the marketing of illegal controlled substances
during the period of the person's participation in the marketing of
illegal controlled substances.
() "Specified illegal controlled substance" means cocaine,
phencyclidine, heroin, or methamphetamine and any other illegal
controlled substance the manufacture, cultivation, importation into
this state, transportation, possession for sale, sale, furnishing,
administering, or giving away of which is a violation of Section
11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11358, 11359, 11360, 
11378.5, 11379.5, or 11383.
SEC. 20. Section 11705 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to
read:
11705. (a) Any one or more of the following persons may bring an
action for damages caused by an individual's use of an illegal
controlled substance:
(1) A parent, legal guardian, child, spouse, or sibling of the
individual controlled substance user.
(2) An individual who was exposed to an illegal controlled
substance in utero.
(3) An employer of the individual user of an illegal controlled
substance.
(4) A medical facility, insurer, employer, or other
nongovernmental entity that funds a drug treatment program or
employee assistance program for the individual user of an illegal
controlled substance or that otherwise expended money on behalf of
the individual user of an illegal controlled substance. No public
agency other than a public agency medical facility shall have a cause
of action under this division.
(5) A person injured as a result of the willful, reckless, or
negligent actions of an individual user of an illegal controlled
substance.
(b) A person entitled to bring an action under this section may
seek damages from one or more of the following:
(1) A person who sold, administered, or furnished an illegal
controlled substance to the individual user of the illegal controlled
substance.
(2) A person who knowingly participated in the marketing of
illegal controlled substances, if all of the following apply:
(A) The place of illegal activity by the individual user of an
illegal controlled substance is within the city, city and county, or
unincorporated area of the county in which the defendant's place of
participation is situated.
(B) The defendant's participation in the marketing of illegal
controlled substances was connected with the same type of specified
illegal controlled substance used by the individual user of an
illegal controlled substance, and the defendant has been convicted of
an offense for that type of specified illegal controlled substance.
(C) The defendant participated in the marketing of illegal
controlled substances at any time during the period the individual
user of an illegal controlled substance illegally used the controlled
substance.
(D) The underlying offense for the conviction of the specified
illegal controlled substance occurred in the same county as the
individual user's place of use.
(c) As used in subdivision (b), knowingly _
"knowingly _ participated in the marketing of illegal controlled
substances" means a conviction for transporting, importing into this
state, selling, possessing with intent to sell, furnishing,
administering, or giving away, or offering to transport, import into
this state, sell, furnish, administer, or give away a specified
illegal controlled substance or a quantity of marijuana
specified in subdivision (e), (f), (g), or (h)
_ (c), (d), (e), or (f) _ of Section 11703, which are
separate in time.
(d) A person entitled to bring an action under this section may
recover all of the following damages:
(1) Economic damages, including, but not limited to, the cost of
treatment and rehabilitation, medical expenses, loss of economic or
educational potential, loss of productivity, absenteeism, support
expenses, accidents or injury, and any other pecuniary loss
proximately caused by the use of an illegal controlled substance.
(2) Noneconomic damages, including, but not limited to, physical
and emotional pain, suffering, physical impairment, emotional
distress, medical anguish, disfigurement, loss of enjoyment, loss of
companionship, services and consortium, and other nonpecuniary losses
proximately caused by an individual's use of an illegal controlled
substance.
(3) Exemplary damages.
(4) Reasonable attorney fees.
(5) Costs of suit, including, but not limited to, reasonable
expenses for expert testimony.
SEC. 21. Division 10.3 (commencing with Section 11720) is added to
the Health and Safety Code, to read:

DIVISION 10.3. MARIJUANA


11720. For purposes of this division, "marijuana" means all parts
of the plant Cannabis sativa L., whether growing or not; the seeds
thereof; the resin extracted from any part of the plant; concentrated
cannabis; and every compound, manufacture, salt, derivative,
mixture, or preparation of the plant, its seeds or resin. It does not
include the mature stalks of the plant, fiber produced from the
stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant, any other
compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of
the mature stalks (except the resin extracted therefrom), fiber, oil,
or cake, or the sterilized seed of the plant that is incapable of
germination.
11721. It is lawful and not a violation of California law for a
person 21 years of age or older to possess or transport marijuana.
11722. (a) It is lawful and not a violation of California law to
sell marijuana to a person 21 years of age or older as provided in
Chapter 14.5 (commencing with Section 25400) of Division 9 of the
Business and Professions Code. Any sale of marijuana by a person not
licensed as provided therein after the date determined by Section
25406 of the Business and Professions Code is a violation of this
division.
(b) Until the date specified by subdivision (a), it is lawful and
not a violation of California law to sell marijuana to a person 21
years of age or older.
11723. (a) It is lawful and not a violation of California law for
a person 21 years of age or older to smoke or ingest marijuana in
one's home, or in any private residence, or upon the grounds of that
home or residence not visible from any public place or neighboring
property, with the consent of a resident 21 years of age or older.
(b) It is an infraction to smoke or ingest marijuana in a public
place.
11724. (a) It is lawful and not a violation of California law,
except as provided in subdivision (f) of Section 647 of the Penal
Code, or in Section 11729, for a person 21 years of age or older to
be under the influence of marijuana.
11725. It is unlawful for a person not licensed pursuant to
Chapter 14.5 (commencing with Section 25400) of Division 9 of the
Business and Professions Code to cultivate marijuana, except in
compliance with the following requirements:
(a) Marijuana may be cultivated only by persons 21 years of age or
older.
(b) Marijuana may be cultivated only in a location in the home or
yard in which the marijuana is not visible from any public place. For
purposes of this paragraph, "public place" does not include air
space, or any place from which a viewer would violate the cultivator'
s legitimate expectation of privacy.
(c) Each person 21 years of age or older may have in cultivation
no more than 10 mature plants at any given time.
(d) A licensed nursery may cultivate seedlings for sale to persons
21 years of age or older, but shall destroy any seedling if it has
not been purchased by a consumer before it reaches maturity.
(e) Aside from the sale of seedlings by a licensed nursery,
marijuana cultivated pursuant to this section may not be sold.
(f) The presence of persons younger than 21 years of age in a
household does not affect the lawfulness of the cultivation of
marijuana under this division.
11726. (a) Unlawful cultivation of marijuana is an infraction,
punishable by a fine of up to one hundred dollars ($100).
(b) Providing or selling marijuana to, or purchasing or
cultivating marijuana for a person under 21 years of age is an
infraction, punishable by a fine of up to one hundred dollars ($100).
However, this division is not intended to preclude prosecution under
Section 272 of the Penal Code, or any similar provision, where
appropriate.
(c) Possession or use of marijuana by a person under 21 years of
age is an infraction, punishable by a fine of up to one hundred
dollars ($100).
(d) Any other violation of this division is an infraction,
punishable by a fine of up to one hundred dollars ($100).
11727. Notwithstanding any other law, it is lawful and not a
violation of California law to possess, transport, or sell the mature
stalks of the plant Cannabis sativa L., fiber produced from the
stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant, any other
compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of
the mature stalks (except the resin extracted therefrom, which is
regulated as marijuana), fiber, oil, or cake, or the sterilized seed
of the plant that is incapable of germination.
11728. State or local funds may not be expended on, and state or
local law enforcement or other personnel may not assist in, the
enforcement of any federal or other laws that are inconsistent with
this division, or provide for greater sanctions for conduct
prohibited by this division.
11729. This division may not be construed to affect or limit any
criminal statute that forbids impairment while engaging in dangerous
activities like driving, or that penalizes bringing marijuana to a
school enrolling pupils in kindergarten or any of grades 1 to 12,
inclusive.
11730. This division may not be construed to affect the rights of
employers concerning employees who use marijuana.
SEC. 22. Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) is added to
Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code, to read:

PART 14.6. MARIJUANA FEES


CHAPTER 1. GENERAL PROVISIONS AND DEFINITIONS


34001. It is the intent of the people in enacting this part to
discourage drug use and to raise revenue for drug education and drug
awareness programs by enacting a supplemental fee on marijuana.
34002. This part shall be known and may be cited as the
"Marijuana Supplemental Fee Law."
34003. Except where the context otherwise requires, the
definitions set forth in Part 1 (commencing with Section 6001) govern
the construction of this part.
34004. For purposes of this part:
(a) "Marijuana" includes all marijuana, concentrated cannabis, and
their derivatives, except that marijuana containing less than
one-half of 1 percent tetrahydrocannabinol by weight is not subject
to this supplemental fee. However, no fee shall be imposed under this
part on marijuana used medicinally with a doctor's recommendation as
specified in Section 11362.5 of the Health and Safety Code.
(b) "Retailer" means any retailer licensed pursuant to Section
23394.1 of the Business and Professions Code who sells marijuana at
retail.
CHAPTER 2. IMPOSITION OF FEE


34011. Until a different fee is determined pursuant to Section
34032 there is hereby imposed a fee of fifty dollars ($50) per ounce
(avoirdupois) for the sale of marijuana sold at retail in this state
on or after the date determined by Section 25406 of the Business and
Professions Code.
CHAPTER 3. COLLECTION AND ADMINISTRATION


34021. To the extent feasible or practicable, the provisions of
Chapter 5 (commencing with Section 6451), Chapter 6 (commencing with
Section 6701), Chapter 7 (commencing with Section 6901), and Chapter
8 (commencing with Section 7051) of Part 1 shall govern returns and
payments, determinations, collections of fees, overpayments and
refunds, and administration under this part.
34022. The board shall enforce this part and may prescribe,
adopt, and enforce rules and regulations relating to the
administration and enforcement of this part. The board may prescribe
the extent to which any ruling and regulation shall be applied
without retroactive effect.
CHAPTER 4. DISPOSITION OF PROCEEDS AND ADJUSTMENT OF THE FEE


34031. Any amount required to be paid to the state under this
part shall be paid to the board in the form of a remittance payable
to the State Board of Equalization. The board shall transmit the
payments to the Treasurer to be deposited in the Drug Abuse
Prevention Supplemental Funding Account, which is hereby created in
the General Fund. Upon appropriation by the Legislature, the moneys
in the fund shall be expended exclusively for drug education,
awareness, and rehabilitation programs under the jurisdiction of the
Department of Alcohol and Drug Programs, or any successor to that
agency.
34032. The fee imposed pursuant to Chapter 2 shall be annually
reviewed by the Department of Alcohol and Drug Programs, or any
successor to that agency, to determine whether a fee less than that
specified in Chapter 2 will provide sufficient resources to support
its drug education, awareness, and rehabilitation programs. Based on
this annual review, the Department of Alcohol and Drug Programs shall
adjust that fee to an amount not to exceed fifty dollars ($50) per
ounce (avoirdupois) of marijuana that is necessary to fund its drug
education, awareness, and rehabilitation programs, and that amount
shall be collected in place of the fee specified in Chapter 2.
SEC. 23. Section 23222 of the Vehicle Code is amended to read:
23222. (a) No person shall
have in his or her possession on his or her person, while driving a
motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands, as described in subdivision
(b) of Section 23220, any bottle, can, or other receptacle,
containing any alcoholic beverage which has been opened, or a seal
broken, or the contents of which have been partially removed.

(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses, while
driving a motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands, as described in
subdivision (b) of Section 23220, not more than one avoirdupois ounce
of marijuana, other than concentrated
cannabis as defined by Section 11006.5 of the Health and
Safety Code, is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a
fine of not more than one hundred dollars ($100). Notwithstanding any
other provision of law, if the person has been previously convicted
three or more times of an offense described in this subdivision
during the two-year period immediately preceding the date of
commission of the violation to be charged, the previous convictions
shall also be charged in the accusatory pleading and, if found to be
true by the jury upon a jury trial or by the court upon a court trial
or if admitted by the person, Sections 1000.1 and 1000.2 of the
Penal Code are applicable to the person, and the court shall divert
and refer the person for education, treatment, or rehabilitation,
without a court hearing or determination or the concurrence of the
district attorney, to an appropriate community program which will
accept the person. If the person is so diverted and referred, the
person is not subject to the fine specified in this subdivision. In
any case in which a person is arrested for a violation of this
subdivision and does not demand to be taken before a magistrate, the
person shall be released by the arresting officer upon presentation
of satisfactory evidence of identity and giving his or her written
promise to appear in court, as provided in Section 40500, and shall
not be subjected to booking. 
SEC. 24. Section 40000.15 of the Vehicle Code is amended to read:
40000.15. A violation of any of the following provisions shall
constitute a misdemeanor, and not an infraction:
Subdivision (g), (j), (k), (l), or (m) of Section 22658, relating
to unlawfully towed or stored vehicles.
Sections 23103 and 23104, relating to reckless driving.
Section 23109, relating to speed contests or exhibitions.
Subdivision (a) of Section 23110, relating to throwing at
vehicles.
Section 23152, relating to driving under the influence. 
Subdivision (b) of Section 23222, relating to possession of
marijuana. 
Subdivision (a) or (b) of Section 23224, relating to persons under
21 years of age knowingly driving, or being a passenger in, a motor
vehicle carrying any alcoholic beverage.
Section 23253, relating to directions on toll highways or
vehicular crossings.
Section 23332, relating to trespassing.
Section 24002.5, relating to unlawful operation of a farm vehicle.

Section 24011.3, relating to vehicle bumper strength notices.
Section 27150.1, relating to sale of exhaust systems.
Section 27362, relating to child passenger seat restraints.
Section 28050, relating to true mileage driven.
Section 28050.5, relating to nonfunctional odometers.
Section 28051, relating to resetting odometers.
Section 28051.5, relating to devices to reset odometers.
Subdivision (d) of Section 28150, relating to possessing four or
more jamming devices.
SEC. 25. Section 18901.3 of the Welfare and Institutions Code is
amended to read:
18901.3. (a) Subject to the limitations of subdivision (b),
pursuant to Section 115(d)(1)(A) of Public Law 104-193 (21 U.S.C.
Sec. 862a(d)(1)(A)), California opts out of the provisions of Section
115(a)(2) of Public Law 104-193 (21 U.S.C. Sec. 862a(a)(2)). A
convicted drug felon shall be eligible to receive food stamps under
this section.
(b) Subdivision (a) does not apply to a person who has been
convicted of unlawfully transporting, importing into this state,
selling, furnishing, administering, giving away, possessing for sale,
purchasing for purposes of sale, manufacturing a controlled
substance, possessing precursors with the intent to manufacture a
controlled substance , or cultivating, harvesting, or
processing marijuana or any part thereof pursuant to Section 11358 of
the Health and Safety Code .
(c) Subdivision (a) does not apply to a person who has been
convicted of unlawfully soliciting, inducing, encouraging, or
intimidating a minor to participate in any activity listed in
subdivision (b).
(d) As a condition of eligibility to receive food stamps pursuant
to subdivision (a), an applicant convicted of a felony drug offense
that is not excluded under subdivision (b) or (c) shall be required
to provide proof of one of the following subsequent to the most
recent drug-related conviction:
(1) Completion of a government-recognized drug treatment program.
(2) Participation in a government-recognized drug treatment
program.
(3) Enrollment in a government-recognized drug treatment program.
(4) Placement on a waiting list for a government-recognized drug
treatment program.
(5) Other evidence that the illegal use of controlled substances
has ceased, as established by State Department of Social Services
regulations.
(e) Notwithstanding the Administrative Procedure Act (Chapter 3.5
(commencing with Section 11340) of Part 1 of Division 3 of Title 2 of
the Government Code), the department may implement this section
through an all-county letter or similar instructions from the
director no later than January 1, 2005.
(f) The department shall adopt regulations as otherwise necessary
to implement this section no later than July 1, 2005. Emergency
regulations adopted for implementation of this section may be adopted
by the director in accordance with the Administrative Procedure Act.
The adoption of emergency regulations shall be deemed to be an
emergency and necessary for immediate preservation of the public
peace, health and safety, or general welfare. The emergency
regulations shall be exempt from review by the Office of
Administrative Law. The emergency regulations authorized by this
section shall be submitted to the Office of Administrative Law for
filing with the Secretary of State and shall remain in effect for no
more than 180 days.
SEC. 26. The provisions of this act are severable. If any
provision of this act or its application is held invalid, that
invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications that can
be given effect without the invalid provision or application.
SEC. 27. No reimbursement is required by this act pursuant to
Section 6 of Article XIII B of the California Constitution because
the only costs that may be incurred by a local agency or school
district will be incurred because this act creates a new crime or
infraction, eliminates a crime or infraction, or changes the penalty
for a crime or infraction, within the meaning of Section 17556 of the
Government Code, or changes the definition of a crime within the
meaning of Section 6 of Article XIII B of the California
Constitution.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't have to get a god damn permit to grow my own tomatoes, or basil or ginger.......or Bay Leaf or Manzanita or sour berries....... or chamomile etc.

This law grants nothing.... but strips us of soooo much....... that we already have to loose.... that we have fought so hard to gain, or at least to force the government to realize that we already have!

And you are all just lining up to turn in your freedoms...... like your freedom of Choice!

Short my Ass!

the laws they are ammending are short in comparison.......

I guess I forgot to tell people that yes..... I went to school for law....... I know what I am talking about......

This law is self contradictory in the fact that it states its goal in the beginning is to legalize cannabis in the state. None of the amendments to existing law do that.


----------



## ford442 (Jan 9, 2010)

you are right on these points.. but, i am still not sure why you say this is a step in the wrong direction compared to the voter initiatives - they seem to be just different compromises.. which is the good one in your educated opinion? i don't like the idea of having county to county rules on the amount you can have going down to 1oz..  i have assumed all along that once we have an end to prohibition there will be things needing ironed out - none of these propositions are set in stone - for example the permit fees for small growers surely will be adjusted when the whole industry creates a fair trade atmosphere..

i just want the arrests to end ASAP..!


----------



## cackpircings (Jan 9, 2010)

That is way to much to read. I want the dumb down verson!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 9, 2010)

cackpircings said:


> That is way to much to read. I want the dumb down verson!


exactly my point! Most are just looking at the ADVERTISED propaganda! Dumb Down yourself..... I am in control of my own destiny....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 9, 2010)

I think a voter initiative would be better. A very well written one. I have not seen one yet. Better to wait until it is done right, then do it wrong over and over again. That is exactly how Prop 215 was done, Right. 

Everyone says "Tax it, Tax it!"

Why?

Would people profiting off of it not be paying taxes on their gains if it were regulated such as any other PRODUCE?

No way No how I am paying an inflated rate of $570 per oz in CALIFORNIA for stuff that was 250 the year before. That is what you Patients are looking at (roughly, if not more, I estimated conservatively at 250 + 50 + permit fees (03.6%*5000=180) + supply and reg imposed fees (03.9%*2500=97.5)= $575.5 per oz of what was $250 before. We ARE talking commercial numbers here.

Smaller growers would be screwed even more.

When are "the people" going to unplug and wake up????


----------



## ford442 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok - so you don't like the current initiatives either.. will you then not vote for legalization at all next year? i see it as a slow process - of course we want to bring down the price because that is what undermines the cartels.. any kind of end to prohibition in my mind puts us on the road to having inexpensive pot where nobody needs to engage in black market dealings at any point.. since that is the goal - the rules in the end should be fair for most everyone involved.. plus then we can open up hemp as a renewable resource again and save the planet!


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 10, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I don't have to get a god damn permit to grow my own tomatoes, or basil or ginger.......or Bay Leaf or Manzanita or sour berries....... or chamomile etc.


That's just not true. If you're going to be cultivating any of those products commercially you need permits to start that business. 



theloadeddragon said:


> This law grants nothing.... but strips us of soooo much....... that we already have to loose.... that we have fought so hard to gain, or at least to force the government to realize that we already have!


The law grants the ability to have an ounce of bud legally. It also gives the ability to buy commercial permits for selling or cultivating cannabis. It doesn't take away anything. It has no effect on current medical laws. My medical grow is still perfectly legal with no additional permit necessary. 

You're speaking in generalizations. What specifically does this bill take away from us?



theloadeddragon said:


> And you are all just lining up to turn in your freedoms...... like your freedom of Choice!


Seriously, show me where it takes away ANY freedom. Most people I know would be stoked to legally be able to carry a Z without having to worry about getting a ticket.

This bill is not perfect. No legalization bill will be perfect. But you're letting the perfect become the enemy of the good. This is progress. If you disagree, show us specifically why.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 10, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Everyone says "Tax it, Tax it!"
> 
> Why?


By taxing it you get the support of people who are indifferent to marijuana legalization.

There are a large number of Californian's who don't care either way about the legalization of marijuana but do care about the economy and understand the taxation of marijuana could bring the state much needed income. Marketing legalization as a new tax on marijuana is the way you get those people to support legalization. 

When legalization is presented to Californians as a Tax and regulate bill the majority support it. It's that simple. 

Your thinking is just not realistic here. It's important to find a way to gain support for legalization even if that means passing an imperfect bill. If you're going to hold out for the perfect bill it's never going to happen. 

Holding out for an all out perfect bill is foolish. Real change usually comes in increments, not all at once. This is a step forward.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 12, 2010)

*AB390 passed the safety committee today!* (4-3)
The Health committee hearing deadline is this Friday.
Which most likely won't happen within the time parameters.
But, come this November we will still get that vote!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 12, 2010)

there is no regulations on growing blackberries or any of the aforementioned plants. I checked. Not even if you plan to distribute them for profit. The only taxes that would be paid is on *GAINS*! 

The only permits necessary, are normal business operating permits, nothing like what AB 390 is proposing. *Otherwise the amendments wouldn't be made specifically for pot, and cannabis would simply be declared legal*. The bill is reckless and wasteful.

Doesn't take anything away but the ability of small businesses to capitalize on the market, or even grow a quality product at an affordable cost, as apposed to the corporate interests that are ready to usurp the small businesses.

I have been in the floral industry for a number of years. And spread around through out various commercial industries for years. This bill is very similar to the bills that were proposed by FTD back in the 80s.

Now FTD and similar corporate interests rule the floral industry, fucking over the growers (which moved out of country, whence before growing was much more common here), and fucking over the small businesses they claim to be helping.... lol, helping themselves to the small businesses clientel!

And all the small businesses jumped on board following the hype.

Taxation and regulation is NOT legalization, it is further decriminalization. I still don't think you have read the bill. Criminal penalties would still be applicable and practiced (cant release all those prisoners and crumble our inflated prison industry now can we?). It says it right in the bill.

Medicinal growers would still be required to acquire permits to grow, and fall within whatever regulations are determined to be put into place...... 

For some reason you are all still under the impression that Democracy and Monetary Capitalism are synonymous. So long as you continue to believe so, they will rage against each other until there isn't much left of our society, or our Nation. Because Monetary Capitalism consumes, and consumes. Just as greed does. Moral Capitalism shines amongst Democracy...... but that is a Side of economics I doubt very many have learned about or taken the time to really understand.

Obviously, this bill is about a hell of a lot more than just pot. Pot is the Hype there to grab you, to get you to follow and support. NORML is a for profit, so is OU..... and many other shaded benefactors of the bill (Big Tobacco for example).


Because Everyone is forgetting one essential fact:

Cannabis is a FOOD. Cannabis has Nutritional value. Cannabis is a Produce. Agricultural produce is already regulated.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 30, 2010)

Backers of the initiative on Thursday *turned in nearly 700,000 signatures to state officials* to place the measure on the state ballot, according to reports &#8212; *far more than the 433,971 valid signatures required*. California Secretary of State Debra Bowen has until June 24 to certify the initiative, the _Sacramento Bee_ reports. [NORML]


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

The Loaded Dragon has a good point. Legal and taxed is not as good as legal and left the fuck alone. I agree with that.

Legal and taxed may be better than illegal and going to jail, but it isn't the best option. Freedom is always the best option.

Inviting more government into our lives is not what I want. Weren't they the fuckers that caused prohibition in the first place? Will they be sending their sympathies to all the people jailed and robbed for smoking a plant and trying to own their own bodies, when this becomes "kinda sorta legal"? Be careful when you wish for more government. Why am I not surprised that government now wants a piece of the $$$ pie?


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 3, 2010)

Then it will stay illegal period.
There has to be some compromise at first.
I for one would be happy to carry a ounce and just get a ticket.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Then it will stay illegal period.
> There has to be some compromise at first.
> I for one would be happy to carry a ounce and just get a ticket.


Legal with restrictions is better than illegal I agree... in much the same way that a kick in the balls is preferred over a bullet in the head.

I don't know that I'be happy until they butt out of my life completely though. It's NOBODY'S business what another grows, smokes, eats etc. as long as they aren't forcing themselves on another. Government is ALWAYS about force.


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 3, 2010)

Rob Roy said:


> The Loaded Dragon has a good point. Legal and taxed is not as good as legal and left the fuck alone. I agree with that.
> 
> Legal and taxed may be better than illegal and going to jail, but it isn't the best option. Freedom is always the best option.


Sure, that's the best option. But it's not something the majority support so it's not a realistic option. I'll take something that can actually happen over something that is better in theory but won't happen. 



Rob Roy said:


> Inviting more government into our lives is not what I want.


Tax and regulate doesn't invite more government into our lives. It invites a different side of government into our lives while removing another part of government.

As much as I don't want the IRS in my life I prefer the IRS to the DEA/police/prison system.

Government and politics is almost never about getting what you want. It's about picking the lesser of two evils. The IRS is lesser evil than the prison system.


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 3, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> there is no regulations on growing blackberries or any of the aforementioned plants. I checked. Not even if you plan to distribute them for profit. The only taxes that would be paid is on *GAINS*!


My uncle owns a large strawberry farm. He does indeed need permits and the health inspector does visit to make sure he is complying with health code regulations. Not sure where you're getting your info from but if you sell food commercially, there are regulations. 



theloadeddragon said:


> The only permits necessary, are normal business operating permits, nothing like what AB 390 is proposing. *Otherwise the amendments wouldn't be made specifically for pot, and cannabis would simply be declared legal*. The bill is reckless and wasteful.


The permit system in AB390 and Tax and Regulate Cannabis 2010 are virtually identical as far as I can tell. Even the permit costs are the same I believe. 

I'm not at all apposed to AB390. It's just not likely to pass a floor vote. 



theloadeddragon said:


> Doesn't take anything away but the ability of small businesses to capitalize on the market, or even grow a quality product at an affordable cost, as apposed to the corporate interests that are ready to usurp the small businesses.


What in Tax and Regulate usurps small businesses?



theloadeddragon said:


> Now FTD and similar corporate interests rule the floral industry, fucking over the growers (which moved out of country, whence before growing was much more common here), and fucking over the small businesses they claim to be helping.... lol, helping themselves to the small businesses clientel!


From AB390:


> 25401. (a) The department shall license commercial cultivators of
> marijuana. The fee for the license shall be set at an amount that
> will reasonably cover to costs of assuring compliance with the
> regulations to be issued, but may not exceed five thousand dollars
> ...


If you think AB390 doesn't heavily regulate and require expensive permits, you need to read it again. 



theloadeddragon said:


> Taxation and regulation is NOT legalization, it is further decriminalization.


 If you think AB390 provides ANY more legalization than Tax and Regulate than please quote the bill. You're still speaking in generalizations. 



theloadeddragon said:


> I still don't think you have read the bill.


I've read AB390 and Tax and Regulate. The wording in both is virtually the same. AB390 is slightly more specific, but they are almost identical. If you dispute this than show me specific facts instead of speaking in generalizations and assumptions.



theloadeddragon said:


> Criminal penalties would still be applicable and practiced (cant release all those prisoners and crumble our inflated prison industry now can we?). It says it right in the bill.


If that's true it should be easy to show me. 



theloadeddragon said:


> Medicinal growers would still be required to acquire permits to grow, and fall within whatever regulations are determined to be put into place......


Your doctors recommendation is your permit, just like now. I don't see what freedom is being taken away.



theloadeddragon said:


> For some reason you are all still under the impression that Democracy and Monetary Capitalism are synonymous.


I've never said anything of the sort nor given any indication that I believe this. Please do not put words that I've never said in my mouth.



theloadeddragon said:


> but that is a Side of economics I doubt very many have learned about or taken the time to really understand.


That is unnecessarily condescending. Get off your soap box. 



theloadeddragon said:


> Obviously, this bill is about a hell of a lot more than just pot. Pot is the Hype there to grab you, to get you to follow and support. NORML is a for profit, so is OU.....


No shit. But guess what? We don't live in your libertarian utopia fantasy world. We live in the real world where money talks.

Legalization isn't going to happen without money behind it. That's how our government works. Very few things happen in this country because it's "the right thing to do". Things usually happen here because there is a financial incentive. Right now the financial incentive for making cannabis legal is becoming stronger than the financial incentives for keeping it illegal. 

To think cannabis is going to become legal for any other reason than for people to profit off of it is naive and foolish.


----------

